# Drop Checker & 4dKH Solution?



## Superman (10 May 2008)

I got one through the post along with some 4dKH solution.

In the instructions for the drop checker it didn't mention adding the 4dKH solution, but today reading George's artical in PFK, it says to add some along with the reagent.

So, have I gone wrong?


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 May 2008)

You use the 4dKH solution instead of the tank water that is usually recommended in the instructions to most drop checkers.  So you add 4dKH solution and the pH reagent to your drop checker.


----------



## Superman (10 May 2008)

Ah ok. Will do next time.


----------



## Superman (13 May 2008)

Hmm it's been two days now since my water change and using the method mentioned above.

The colour has remained at yellow when my bubble rate has remained at the same level.

I guess that the water change lowered the CO2, but would of thought that it would of caught up?


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 May 2008)

Here you go pal, follow these instructions and if your still having problems then ask a again   
http://www.ukaps.org/drop-checker.htm


----------



## Superman (13 May 2008)

Oh dog doo, the yellow shows too much CO2.

I got it the wrong way round, I've been adding too much. Turned down the bubble rate doh!


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2008)

I was going to mention that on your journal! From your diffusor it looks like you are flooding it 
Won't last you very long at that rate, the plants will thank you for it, but at that rate you need to keep dosing those ferts pretty high or you will have algea issue


----------



## Superman (14 May 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I was going to mention that on your journal! From your diffusor it looks like you are flooding it
> Won't last you very long at that rate, the plants will thank you for it, but at that rate you need to keep dosing those ferts pretty high or you will have algea issue



Think it's just taking time for me to get the right injection of CO2 into the tank.

Think those bubbles showed from when it just turned on and loads of bubbles were pushed through at the start.

It's a shame that I've not had a full day to keep checking the drop checker and the bubble counter, as I'm always out at the weekend doing games.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2008)

Just do small adjustements at a time, its takes a while for the bubble rate to be accurate, at least 10 minutes, and the colour of the drop checker takes even longer, from what I read can take up to 2/3 hours (correct me if I am wrong).
I have a bubble counter, but the bubble are so tiny I can't really count them properly, so I just go by the drop checker and the plant health overall


----------



## Superman (14 May 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Just do small adjustements at a time, its takes a while for the bubble rate to be accurate, at least 10 minutes, and the colour of the drop checker takes even longer, from what I read can take up to 2/3 hours (correct me if I am wrong).
> I have a bubble counter, but the bubble are so tiny I can't really count them properly, so I just go by the drop checker and the plant health overall



Could be then that my bubbles are rather large!


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Could be then that my bubbles are rather large!


Don't concentrate a lot on the bubble rate, concentrate more on the drop checker and its green colour 
There are lot of different bubble counters out there and its difficult to say what is the right bubble rate.


----------



## Superman (15 May 2008)

I turned down my bubble rate last night and it was going at about 1 per 2 or 3 seconds. To be honest, it looked as though it was off!

My drop checker was still yellow this morning, my water must of been like lemonade!   

Best get looking for a Co2 FE


----------



## LondonDragon (15 May 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Best get looking for a Co2 FE


Speak to Dan, Â£15 plus postage for a 2kg bottle! I might get one of this off him also.


----------



## Superman (19 May 2008)

Please note I'm a total numpty!

I was using the wrong reagent bottle for the drop checker. I was using a kH test! So no wonder it was always yellow with the 4dKH solution!

So just changed it to use the proper stuff.

I feel such an idiot!


----------



## ulster exile (19 May 2008)

I can't believe you just admitted that.  I'd have swore blind that black was white if it came down to it


----------



## Superman (19 May 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> I can't believe you just admitted that.  I'd have swore blind that black was white if it came down to it



I don't mind owning up to my errors. It's blue at the minute, guess it'll take a while to take the reading. Will have a look at it in the morning.


----------



## Superman (21 May 2008)

Yay, light green.  8)


----------

